# IP osoitteen ostaminen?

## Diezel

Tietääkö kukaan miten käytännössä menetellä? Huomasin että jotkut pyörittävät omia palveluja jopa DSL linjan kautta mutta heidän omassa omistuksessa olevalla IP osoitteella. Mitenköhän kyseinen onnistuu ja mitäköhän kustantaa.

----------

## Mikessu

Selvität palveluntarjoajaltasi asian, yleensä he tarjoavat jonkin verran kalliimpaa liittymää, jossa on kiinteä IP-osoite.

----------

## Diezel

Jep, tiedetään näin se nytkin toimii mutta jos todella haluaisi osta esim. 5 osoitetta.

Tämä kiinnostaisi.

----------

## Juha_K

No itselläni maksaisi DNA:n liittymällä kiinteä ip osoite 9e/kk. Sen kun hommaisi, niin olisi helppo homma laitella omat sivut pystyyn ilman mitään no-ip.com virityksiä. Kaippa nuita voisi enemmänkin ostaa jos siltä tuntuisi. Sen kun vaan soitat ISP:lle ja kaivat kukkaroa, niin kyllä niitä ip osoitteita rupeaa tippumaan. Rahastahan nämä hommat loppu pelissä on kiinni   :Cool: 

----------

## phekko

Ainakin Eunetilla osasivat ihan kiltisti sanoa, että juu, 16 tai 32 osoitteen blokki ja maksaa maltaita. Mutta siis on mahdollista tottakai. Soita ISP:lle, ne kyllä kertoo hetimiten mitä se maksaa

----------

## Doikor

Itselläni on EUnetin 2042/512 adsl jossa 16 kiinteetä ip:tä.

Hinnasta ei tosin mitään hajua ku tulee iskän työpaikan kautta   :Very Happy: 

----------

## phekko

 *Doikor wrote:*   

> Itselläni on EUnetin 2042/512 adsl jossa 16 kiinteetä ip:tä.
> 
> Hinnasta ei tosin mitään hajua ku tulee iskän työpaikan kautta  

 

Tolla speksillä ja IP-määrällä ne osaa kyllä jo ottaa rahansa pois. Mutta onpahan sitten kivaakin. Näppituntumalla voisin sanoa että ton speksin juttu maksaa varmaankin 200 egeä kuussa. Voi olla hiukan vähemmän tai hiukan enemmän.

Palatakseni asiaan kuitenkin: 9 egee kuussa on ihan kohtuullinen hinta. Joku väitti että Saunis otti 7 egeä ennenmuinoin. Yhtä enempää tuskin kannattaa hankkia, jos sulla ei todella ole siihen tarvetta.

----------

## jaska

Ainakin teillä on mahdollisuus hankkia kiinteitä ip osoitteita suoraan palveluntarjoailta maksamatta omaisuutta. Itse ostan palvelun htv:lta ja he haluavat 25¤/kk lisää mokoman ip osoitteen takia. Muuten kyllä tulee 5 kappaletta dynaamisia osoitteita jotka eivät pahemmin vaihdu ellet hanki uutta verkkokorttia.

----------

## Mikessu

Minullekin tulee Oulun puhelimelta 5 dynaamista IP-osoitetta, joista en tosin sen dynaamisuuden takia hyödy mitään. Kiinteä IP maksaisikin sitten kaksikymmpiä enemmän ja ei oikein huvita moisesta maksaa kun ei todellista käyttöä kiinteälle ole.Last edited by Mikessu on Fri Feb 11, 2005 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phekko

Yksi ratkaisu tietenkin olisi panna jonnekin, jossa on vapaa IP-osoite pystyyn serveri, joka tukee VPN:nää ja joka sitten olisi käytännössä vhosti jolle voisi sitten tarpeen mukaan antaa niitä www-aliaksia contentin ollessa jokaisen omilla koneilla. Sillälailla ei tarvitsisi olla kiinteää IP:tä kuin sillä yhdellä koneella.  Vapaaehtoisia? =)

----------

## Diezel

Otin nyt ihan tavallisen kiinteän IP. Vaikea tuntuu olevan saada ISP:ltä tietoa mitä maksaisi ostaa oma kiinteä IP ja käyttää sitä heidän DSL yli. Voikohan olla että 25 euroa kuukaudessa kiinteästä IP:stä on "hieman" ylihinnoiteltu.

----------

## phekko

No, meidän kerrostalossa maksaa meganen laajakaista 24 kuussa, on se mun mielestä hieman overkilliä että yks hikinen ipari maksaa saman. Mutta nehän tietty on arvokkaita, kun on ROADS ja kaikki...

----------

## Diezel

 *phekko wrote:*   

> Yksi ratkaisu tietenkin olisi panna jonnekin, jossa on vapaa IP-osoite pystyyn serveri, joka tukee VPN:nää ja joka sitten olisi käytännössä vhosti jolle voisi sitten tarpeen mukaan antaa niitä www-aliaksia contentin ollessa jokaisen omilla koneilla. Sillälailla ei tarvitsisi olla kiinteää IP:tä kuin sillä yhdellä koneella.  Vapaaehtoisia? =)

 

Taitaisi liikenne olla aika huimaa. Se joka tähän suostuisi on joko hu*** tai hänellä on todella hieno liittymä joka ei suurestakaan rasituksesta kaadu tai mene hitaaksi.

----------

## phekko

 *Diezel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Taitaisi liikenne olla aika huimaa. Se joka tähän suostuisi on joko hu*** tai hänellä on todella hieno liittymä joka ei suurestakaan rasituksesta kaadu tai mene hitaaksi.

 

No joo, onhan se noinkin, mutta sitten toisaalta ajateltuna mitenkä kamalaa liikennettä se weppiservo nyt oikein voi odottaa? Ei ainakaan meikäläisen rupusia kotisivuja kovin moni käy kattelemassa...

----------

## Diezel

Tuo on totta mutta syö se VPN linjakin jonkin verran kaistaa. Ja jos on huono linja niin ei hirveästi enään tee mieli surffailla.   :Shocked: 

Menee nopeudet sinne modemikaistan puolelle.

Yritän itse järjestellä ISP:n kanssa että saisi vaihdettus tuon DSL:n semmoiseksi että sisään tulis vain1M ja ulos olis 2. Saas nähdä miten onnistuu. Muuten saa vaihtaa paikalliseen SHDSL liitymåån joka on hivenen verran kalliimpi mutta ajaa 2/2M.

----------

## vode

24 euroa kuussa, huh. Täällä Salon seudulla paikallinen puhelinyhtiöinternetoperaattori ottaisi 8 eur kuussa kiinteästä osoitteesta. Tosin sopimusehdot kieltävät palvelimien ylläpidon kolmansille osapuolille (eli ymmärtääkseni julkiset palvelimet).

----------

## Diezel

Toisaalta lain mukaan he eivät saa kieltää palvelimen ajoa. Mutta he saavat blokata mitkä portit tahansa "käyttäjien" turvaamiseksi.

Löysin nytt sitten sopivan joten saas nähdå jos pääsen heidän kanssa sopimukseen.

----------

## phekko

 *vode wrote:*   

> 24 euroa kuussa, huh. Täällä Salon seudulla paikallinen puhelinyhtiöinternetoperaattori ottaisi 8 eur kuussa kiinteästä osoitteesta. Tosin sopimusehdot kieltävät palvelimien ylläpidon kolmansille osapuolille (eli ymmärtääkseni julkiset palvelimet).

 

No onpas ihmeellistä touhua. Ton on pakko olla siks, että haluavat myydä jotain omaa weppihotelliaan tms. Mut ainakin mun provideri oli kovasti sitä mieltä että kun yhtään alettiin neuvottelemaan niin kaikki alkoi käymään välittömästi. Jos ei ala käymään niin kannattaa mainita että onhan noita muitakin operaattoreita ni yleensä yhteistyöhalu paranee. Mulla laski hinta 25% ja samalla kaista nopeutui 33%

----------

## Harri

Kanadassa tai USA:ssa useimmat (95%) kaapelimodeemien tarjoajat eivät tarjoa kiinteää IP osoitetta kotikäyttöön. Itse joutuisin ostamaan halvimman business paketin joka on muistaakseni 20$ enemmän kuussa ja toiset 20$ staattisesta IP:stä. Aivan ryöstö hommaa. 

Olen pyörittänyt omaa e-mail palvelinta (ja tietysti omaa domainia) gentoo palvelimella jo monta vuotta käyttämällä zoneedit.com. Se on toiminut erittäin hyvin ja on ilmainen. 

Nyt näitten perkeleen spammareiden takia on alkanut ongelmia ensimmäistä kertaa ilmetä. Kun lähetän e-mailia minuun ei voi tehdä reverse dns:ää ja useat palveluntarjoajat ovat alkaneet blokata tälläisiä e-maileja.

Jos tämä meno jatkuu, ja varsinkin jos e-mailiin tulee jotain radikaaleja muutoksia (esim. reverse dns check) niin saattaa olla pakko vaihtaa e-mail palvelin ja domain vuokratulle palvelimelle 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Doikor

Itse muutan ja otan TNNetin adsl:n. Siinä tulee yksi kiinteä ip vakiona ja halpa muuten paitsi avausmaksu on 200e. 4 meganen adsl alle 75e/kk.

http://adsl.tnnet.fi/hinnasto.php

Tossa hinnasto

----------

## Harri

No onneksi kirjoitin omasta ongelmastani, koska se sai miettimään asiaa. Selvitin miten oman ISP:n e-mail palvelimen kautta pystyy lähettämään (relay) oman domainin viestejä. 

Käyttämällä Cyrus-SASL homma hoitui vallan mainiosti pienen ohjeiden luvun jälkeen.  Testasin homman mm. yahoo mailin kanssa, ja hienosti toimii. 

Minulla on siis dynaaminen ip, mutta pienellä vaivalla saan staattisen ip:n edut käyttööni.

Eli käytän siis ilmaista zoneedit.com palvelua jonka DNS palvelimiin oma Domainini osoittaa. Zoneedit forwardaa kaikki domainiini tulevat paketit suoraan omaan dynaamiseen ip-osoitteeseeni. Minulla on Smoothwall firewall palvelin joka automaattisesti päivittää vaihtuneen IP:n Zoneeditissä. 

Nyt relay:aan lähtevät e-mailit ISP:n e-mail palvelimen kautta käyttäen SASL:a, jolloin ne menevät varmasti perille, mutta näyttävät silti tulleen omasta domainistani. 

Muita Zoneedit kaltaisia palveluita tarjoavia löytyy runsaasti. IP:n päivitykseen löytyy myös monia vaihtoehtoja, mm. Linux ja Windows ohjelmia.

----------

## juhoms

Käsitääkseni DynDNS www.dyndns.org/ antaa ilmaiseksi dynaamiseen IP osoitteeseen domainnimen tyyppiä sina.dyndns.org tai sina.homelinux.org (lisähinnasta saa oikean domainin). Järjestelmä toimii niin että lataat heidän asiakasohjelman omalle koneellesi (ohjelma löytyy portagesta), minkä jälkeen ohjelma lähettää IP:si dyndns:lle jotta he pystyisivät ohjaamaan  domainname kyselyt sinun IP osoiteesi.

Itse en ole palvelua kokeillut ISP natin takia, mutta kaverillani pyörii IRC serveri ihan hyvin dynaamisella IP osoitteella.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Kaveri on käyttäny semmosta palvelua kuin http://www.no-ip.com/.

----------

## Edaph

Nimen osoittamiseen dynaamiseen ip:hen löytyy myös täysin Suomalainenkin palvelu: http://www.dy.fi eli voi saada esim. munkone.dy.fi -osoitteen käyttöönsä. Itse päivitys on todella yksinkertaista, ja onnistuu jopa wget/cron kombolla. Löytyy siihen myös ihka oikea pieni client-daemon: http://medusa.tutka.fi/~pasi/dyfi/

----------

